
Why 'there's a chatbot for that' is now a thing - sandeepc
http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/21/why-theres-a-chatbot-for-that-is-now-a-thing/
======
cocktailpeanuts
Venturebeat has been somehow obsessed with trying to make this bot a "thing".
I read HN and many tech blogs, but venturebeat is the only site that's still
talking about bots like it's the next big thing, when everyone else has moved
on a couple of weeks after facebook launched their bot platform.

I'm fine with them trying to make this a "thing", but at least write a high
quality article if you want it to be effective. Articles like this is nothing
more than some meta collection of what's been regurgitated forever and ever
(and most others have moved on because they don't have any more interesting
narrative).

